# Who Has Diamond Doves?



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

Hi Again.....

I was just wondering if anyone has diamond doves as i saw them in the pet shop today and i think i want to get some (aslong as mom and dad agree lol)

They look so cute lol i was wondering wether somebody could tell me all i need to know to own them ?

And the biggest they grow ect....

any help would be appreciated

Heather


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Heather-Mole said:


> Hi Again.....
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has diamond doves as i saw them in the pet shop today and i think i want to get some (aslong as mom and dad agree lol)
> 
> ...


I would suggest going to your Internet search & type in the words Diamond Doves. There's a lot of information out there about them.

Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What i do know is that they are very small and vulnerable doves. They definitely could not mix with your other birds, and they would be extremely miserable if they were just stuck in a cage in a shed.

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

John_D said:


> What i do know is that they are very small and vulnerable doves. *They definitely could not mix with your other birds, and they would be extremely miserable if they were just stuck in a cage in a shed.*
> 
> John


Indeed John.

* * * *

Heather,

I just want to clarify, I did suggest you check the Internet for information about Diamind Doves, as the Internet is a wonderful learning tool, however I wasn't suggesting you learn about Diamond Doves then go out & get some.

Cindy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

There are some books on doves, too. Barron's pet guide on doves is pretty good and you can order it from Amazon.com if you can't find it locally. Diamond doves are small and can be kept in a large cage, the bigger the better. As others have said, don't mix them with other species.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Heather,

Google the International Dove Society and have a look at the site. Diamond doves are very flighty and nervous little birds and usually not ones that can become tame pets. I will be getting four rescued ones this coming weekend if all goes according to plan, and I have no thoughts or hopes about them being real pets .. they will be beautiful little doves that I am responsible for caring for and keeping them healthy and fit .. but that's kind of it. I don't think Diamonds would make a good first dove for anyone who is really wanting a pet type of bird.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd like to add that if you're looking for pet doves, ring-necks (also called collared doves) are a good choice, especially for beginners. They're larger than diamond doves, smaller than pigeons. We have five that were rescues and a few of them are very tame. I have one little hen that will even step up on to my hand and let me pet her. They are all calm and curious and pleasant to have around, although I must warn you they coo very loud. It's a delightful sound, but it sure does carry.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just adding my 2 cents about Ring Necks. Have never been up close and personal until a few weeks ago when I visited a friend. I don't see Rings at my feeder, just White Wing, Incas and Mourning. Anyway, she and her husband have been feeding the doves for a few years. There is one pair that seems especially friendly. They showed up while we were sitting outside chatting. My friend said, "Watch this." She brought out some seeds and they landed on her hand to eat. She gave me some and they did the same thing! Could have knocked me over with a feather!

They were absolutely gorgeous...both were a very pale off white. They looked like twins and I couldn't tell them apart. We knew they were mates because they "proved" it later on her nearby chaise lounge!

Well, they would also land on her potted plants and my friend kept getting up to shoo them off. She said they would deliberately do that just so she could get some exercise! A couple of times, when she shooed, the dove would fly to the roof near us and LAUGH! I kid you not...sounded just like laughter! I could even duplicate their sound! Never heard that before. I laughed so hard I almost fell out of my chair! Those two were REAL characters!

Another, darker colored one also showed up but was not as friendly, would not eat out of our hands and soon flew away.

My friend said she had to stop feeding the doves so much because they would line up on her patio counter around feeding time and stare at her through her kitchen window! Meanwhile, leaving "offerings!"


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Everyone...*

Hey..

I wernt asking you's on here to tell me some info and then i go and buy them lol i was going to do alot and i mean ALOT of research about them then maybe think about buying some ? and plus i would have my dad who has had years of expierance with his dads pigeons and dimond doves ect...lol it was when he was little but hey i guess he knows...

My dad will know how to look after them with me as he does know

I wouldnt keep them in the shed in a cage but in a large parrot cage with little gaps so they cannot get out and it would be in the house i think we could make a go of it what do you think ?

Heather


----------



## sweetpea (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Heather, as I have had both species of dove in the past, I would definitely recommend the ringneck dove. They are more tame, easier to handle, less stressed by handling and make a fantastic pet. My indoor dove loves to come out of her cage in the morning after the children have gone to school and peck about in the kitchen for toast crumbs on the floor and table and maybe have a bath in the kitchen sink, then a good fuss around her neck. In my experience diamond doves are very nervous and shy birds more suited to an avairy than as indoor pets.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, they would also land on her potted plants and my friend kept getting up to shoo them off. She said they would deliberately do that just so she could get some exercise! A couple of times, when she shooed, the dove would fly to the roof near us and LAUGH! I kid you not...sounded just like laughter! I could even duplicate their sound! Never heard that before. I laughed so hard I almost fell out of my chair! Those two were REAL characters!


 Characters! Those ringneck sweethearts! My Dumpty laughs alright. If I get hurt she'll come land on my head and laugh at me or if one of my students makes a mistake in their lesson she'll laugh at them . Dumpty!  Just plain loveable. 
Alice


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Characters! Those ringneck sweethearts! My Dumpty laughs alright. If I get hurt she'll come land on my head and laugh at me or if one of my students makes a mistake in their lesson she'll laugh at them . Dumpty!  Just plain loveable.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU, Licha!
> ...


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

> THANK YOU, Licha!
> 
> Everyone thought I was crazy when I said they laughed! Sure is the funniest sound and DEFINITELY LAUGHTER!


 One of my students gets "mad" at Dumpty when he laughs at him but this last lesson he said, "I wish I could take that bird home." Throughout the whole lesson he was trying to get Dumpty on his side and laugh at _me_.   It's actually kinda amazing that all of my birds let me give a lesson without doing too much disturbing. lol 
Dumpty likes to sit right next to the CD player and yesterday he found out where the voice was coming from and started singing with Pavarotti (_bow cooing to the speaker_.) It was so funny, I wish I could have gotten a video! 
Alice


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

If it's a pet you're looking for, ring necks are the way to go, as you can see by all the replies. A large parrot cage would be okay provided the bars aren't so far apart the doves can squeeze through or get stuck (dimond doves are very small, if you get those). If you keep ring necks in a cage they will need some supervised exercise time in the house. 

My little tame hen, Petra, got out by accident only two weeks after I adopted her and her parents. I was heartbroken. It was cold and rainy and I was sure she would get lost. She disappeared over the back fence and I was afraid that was the last I'd seen of her. But I saw her fly into our neighbors' trees about half an hour later. I had to run some errands and I prayed for her safe return while I was out. I got back a couple hours later and there was Petra, sitting on top of her parents' aviary! I approached her slowly, talking to her gently. I stroked her breast and she didn't move, so I picked her up. She didn't even struggle in my hands and seemed very relieved to get back in her "house." Not that I would recommend allowing doves to free-fly. But I was very impressed that she came back. 

Another favorite is Marilyn, a pure white ring neck we adopted from the animal shelter last summer. I don't know how she ended up there, but she was so tame she would coo and cuddle in our hands. She's less tame now that she has a real dove mate, but still a friendly bird.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

> Everyone thought I was crazy when I said they laughed! Sure is the funniest sound and DEFINITELY LAUGHTER!


 I took a video of Dumpty laughing. I don't know if it turned out, but if it did I'll try to put it on the internet and post it. I don't know if we have enough memory on the computer to upload it though,  we'll just have to wait and see. I'll let you know...

Licha


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

My rehabber friend has probably 75 - 100 doves that, I think, are ringnecks. Most of them are white but some are off-white. They laugh too and to hear them going at one time is something else. They are very sweet.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

They uploaded  but they've got to be verified. I should be able to post them by tomorrow...
Alice


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I used to have a pair of Ringneck doves and they did that weird laughing thing it scared my parents lol it was so funny they had no Idea what that sound was. 

When I move I plan on getting a pair of Dimand doves In my room there good pets I almost got a pair but some other person took em.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

They are verified! (finally  )
Here is a short one of Dumpty laughing: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1224902857249392751
and here is a longer one where he laughs in the middle. My poor bird- I made him trip and nearly fall toward the end! Saw-wee, Dumpty... 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4110009094723840307 
Sorry about the music on the 2nd one. 

Licha


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for the videos, Alice. Dumpty is just a darling dove! Enjoyed the music too and think your latest "tag" line is great!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alice, 

Dumpty is adorable...so tame and trusting I used to have a pair of ringnecks when I was a kid and your videos brought me back to those days. My doves were also the tamest birds you could imagine. They ended up being two males and always fought but they were so tame with me. Nothing startled or scared them and they took everything with a grain of salt. They were even more tame than my hand raised runts!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alice, the videos were wonderful.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Watching those videos was such an enjoyable and absolutely relaxing experience. Thank you, Alice! And I loved the music, too!

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks, Licha*

for the videos. LOVE that Dove laughter!! Always makes ME laugh!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm glad you liked them- actually they weren't very "natural" because I wasn't talking to Dumpty.  _Shi!!_ I mean iShy!  If I had talked to him he would've laughed more and probably would've bow-cooed, too. He usually wakes me up in the morning bow-cooing. It's so funny because they'll start far away and then take a little bitty step closer to you with each bow- and if I don't wake up before he gets in my face then he'll give me a peck on the nose !~Ouch~!
Some sort of music is on constantly in my room until I fall asleep (ugh, then I gotta wake up and turn it off) and Dumpty loves it. He trades the perch up in the corner for the CD player with whichever pigeon(s) happen(s) to be in my room. I didn't even think of the music when I started the video, when the song ended I realized it and turned it off, but I was afraid that you wouldn't be able to hear Dumpty. So, anyway, I'm glad it didn't mess anything up.

Licha


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Delightful video, Alice. I thought the music really added to it. Dumpty is a cutie-pie and very tame.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I so enjoyed your videos. Dumpty is the cutest thing on earth, what a lovable bird.
Now, I wonder why none of my doves laugh. I think I only have one male and two females and all the male does is sream.

Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Reti said:


> I so enjoyed your videos. *Dumpty is the cutest thing on earth*, what a lovable bird.
> Now, I wonder why none of my doves laugh. I think I only have one male and two females and all the male does is scream.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...


 He sure is!, along with Jerry and Popeye and Daisy and Bubbles and Treasure and Milky Way and Diamond and Cooper Girl and Shadow and Thunder Pidgey and Midnight and Oreo Cookie and .... lol  


Licha


----------

